# Hello from Bastrop, TX



## chrisu0017 (Apr 23, 2010)

Greetings from Mina Lodge #1456 in Bastrop, TX.


----------



## david918 (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome brother enjoy yourself !!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 26, 2010)

chrisu0017 said:


> Greetings from Mina Lodge #1456 in Bastrop, TX.


 
Welcome Brother! I've had the pleasure of visiting 1456 on a few occasions. Great Lodge!


----------



## Casey (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------

